# HELP! My 1 1/2 yr old golden bit my 8 yr old son tonight...



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Can you let us know a little bit more about the type of training you've done with the dog? Did you attend puppy classes? Does he have any other forms of aggression, like protecting food or toys? How old was he when you got him or when he got to the pet store?

The more info you can give the more we can help.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Due to your emotions, concern. and type of injury, I would highly recommend a veterinary behaviorist. This person would be the very best for helping you create a training plan. 
Use this search:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...m_dbquery&Itemid=319&task=PrepareQuery&qid=10
Depending on where you are...there are quite a few good people on the east coast....
2) NO punishment: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf
3) When the dog is eating, chewing a toy, or very interested in something, he is in his crate or a small room. And the kids are not there.
4) Do not panic. Resource guarding tends to be VERY treatable within a fairly short time span.
5) This can have genetic components to it...but it's also something just needs to be addressed and that has "normal dog behavior" components to it.

IF you need help finding a veterinary behaviorist, please let us know.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, more information please. What training has been done? Do you ever take away important resources (ie: food)? What does "let him have it" mean?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I would let your boy start feeding him supervised. Dog doesn't see your boy as a food source but a litter mate.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Resource guarding is common in all dogs not just Goldens.
Management is key.
Pick up all the chew toys and only offer them in his crate. When he is in his crate chewing - no one bothers him...they dont walk by, they dont look in and stare at him, no fingers poked through the crate.
Feed all food in his crate or in a separate room.

The minute he chased off your son and your son retreated...the incident was over in your dogs mind - the threat to his toy was gone. We take it very personally, but he just wanted more space and used the tactic that dogs learn in the whelping box to get the competition to move off.
In the dogs mind the separation and punishment that followed had no link to his actions and only serve to undermine the relationship and trust he has with you.

Resource guarding *is* 'treatable' - but my experience living with a resource guarder, one should never assume it is gone. Especially in a household with children. 
When a young dog learns that chasing off and intimidation works to get adults/kids/other animals away from what he values - in times of great stimulation (like when chewing something he values - they go back to the behaviors they know work.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a similar situation a very long tim ago with my first golden. He was great with my two older children, but when the two younger ones came along he started having all kinds of guarding behavior and was very jealous. He also bite one of the younger babies. My husband immediately wanted to get rid of him or worse out him down.I found a trainer/behaviorist in my area. She did evaluations of dogs with issues and she felt confident that she could tell if he was lost cause or not.I'm so grateful that I spent the money to do this, she spotted the issues right away, we did very specific training with him and the behaviors disappeared, and he was a better dog for having had some boundaries put up for him. P Lease don't give up o your boy until you see if the issues are he is having can be corrected. I was very surprised at what we found out and how relatively easy it was to correct with consistent training.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't give up on your boy!! Take the advice and see a behaviorist. Good luck!!! He'll be a good family member with some training.


----------



## TuckerC (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of the concerned feedback. It is a good feeling to see how many people care. I have successfully contacted a board-certified Animal behaviorist, and though the 2 hour consultation fee will undoubtedly burn a hole in my pocket, it is definitely necessary as we love our Tucker and want to give him every possible chance to be as happy and healthy as possible. Until then, we will keep him out of tempting situations, and at a distance from the kids when toys and food are around. Common sense. And, nothing more than a firm NO and removal from the situation if anything happens between now and then. Let's all hope it doesn't. 

Thanks again for the care and concern. I will post updates when I have them.


----------



## TuckerC (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, and to answer your questions, he was 2 months old when we got him from the pet store. He doesn't always exhibit aggression with the toys and food/treats, and I guess that is what makes it so startling when it happens. But, it HAS been happening since he was really little. So, it is a concern.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Get the vet to check him out. My last Golden snapped at me one time because he had an ear infection.


----------

